# The Official 2/21 Storm Discussion Thread



## cyrk007 (Feb 20, 2005)

well looks like another dump... another powder day approaches.. I will be at haystack in the morning.. just counting the hours  :wink:


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Feb 21, 2005)

*Sugarbush*

About 6" so far here at the Bush, very light sweet powpow.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 21, 2005)

DAY TWO THROUGH SEVEN (TUESDAY THROUGH NEXT SUNDAY)...
MIDWEEK...A CLIPPER SYSTEM MAY BRING SEVERAL MORE INCHES OF SNOW
TO NORTHERN MASSACHUSETTS AND SOUTHERN NEW HAMPSHIRE.  THIS SHOULD BE
A FLUFFIER DRIER SNOW.

"Fluffier drier snow"- those are musical words, there.


----------



## stomachdoc (Feb 22, 2005)

5:45 AM here at Waterville.  Still Snowing!  Had 10" of fresh on the mountain by last night; skiing was unreal yesterday, and no crowds 'cause I think people couldn't get up from Boston!  Can't wait for sunrise!


----------



## dmc (Feb 22, 2005)

Got a little over 7" at Hunter...
Got there around 8:15 to get on the chair...  Just planned on riding the front until Hunter West opened at 9:30...
When I got there - I heard the chairs to the top were all on "wind hold"...  BUT they were running busses to the Westside...
So I waited in line and got on the bus..
It was awesome!  Very few people had made it over yet so we had the place to ourselves!  Fresh tracks and drifts...
As soon as we saw the quad to the top was opened - we hammered down the Eastside and rode the entire length of Minya Konka in fresh....

Unbelieveable day! Hated to go in....


----------

